# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى برامج النوكيا  الريموت كنترول مع تحديثات لاكثر من 1200 كود للاجهزة الالكترونية

## AMR@RAMZI

Psiloc.irRemote.v1.04.S60v3.SymbianOS9.1.Unsigned.  Cracked-illusion  برنامج الريموت كنترول للتحكم في الاجهزة الالكترونية مع تحديثات لاكثر من 1200 كود 
وهذا اخر اصدار من البرنامج    الاجهزة الالكترونية المدعومة  Air Condition 
* AMP
* CD
* DVD
* HiFi
* Home Theatre
* SAT
* Tuner
* TV
* VCR
* Other   ثبت البرنامج ثم ثبت التحديثات 
تستطيع تثبيت التحديثات مع اي نسخة من البرنامج 
البرنامج والتحديثات بالمرفقات

----------


## خالدفون

]مشكور اخي الكريم على البرنامج الرائع

----------


## abosahr

مشكورررررررررررررررررر

----------


## hamdi-ab

مشكورررررررررررررررررر

----------


## NBR1503

مشكورررررررررررررررررر

----------

